# 486.555.461



## diver (Mar 31, 2005)

Finally found the money and the offers. I can select one of the KG 486i (2004), KG 555 or the KG461(2005). After having ridden a 361, it is going to be LOOK for sure!...I put around 200-300 miles per week, no racing, but at the high HRT. Since I live in Greece (cycling-underdeveloped), there is no way I can test any of these...I need your experienced opinions.Can you give me a short comparison with the 361 I have ridden? Does the 486 differ strongly between 2004 and 2005 models? Has anyone ridden thoroughly the 555?Are they too 'stiff' so I'd better follow the 'relaxed' 461?...Appreciate the help...Guys,your posts have really opened my eyes and 'apetite'...Ride safe


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

The 486 frame itself did not change from '04 to '05 - just the fork (HSC4 in '04 vs. lighter, 1-piece carbon HSC5 in '05). Also, more color schemes are available with the '05 frames.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*Having owned botha 361 and a 461;*



diver said:


> Finally found the money and the offers. I can select one of the KG 486i (2004), KG 555 or the KG461(2005). After having ridden a 361, it is going to be LOOK for sure!...I put around 200-300 miles per week, no racing, but at the high HRT. Since I live in Greece (cycling-underdeveloped), there is no way I can test any of these...I need your experienced opinions.Can you give me a short comparison with the 361 I have ridden? Does the 486 differ strongly between 2004 and 2005 models? Has anyone ridden thoroughly the 555?Are they too 'stiff' so I'd better follow the 'relaxed' 461?...Appreciate the help...Guys,your posts have really opened my eyes and 'apetite'...Ride safe


I'd go with either the 461 or the 555. Bot geometries are identicle; the 555 is lighter and a different carbon than the 461. The 486's geometry is a bit different and since it's monocoque, I'd wager a bet that it's a stiffer ride. If it were me, I'd go for the 555. It's my new thing to lust after.


----------

